# Building Issue



## hradford5 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm trying to build the 1800 Workstation Intel build. But the Noctua cooler will not work. It blocks the GPU slot & the DIMM slots (the Corsair Dominator chips are too tall & the cooler completely blocks some of the banks) . I'm gonna have to send it back. Does anyone have a recommendation for an alternate CPU cooler?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

How did you install the CPU cooler? It certainly should not block the GPU slot, and even though the memory is taller than most, it should fit.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi hradford5,

Would it be possible for you to take a picture of the issue and post it here?


----------



## hradford5 (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is the pics. I could remove the 120mm fan to clear the GPU slot, but as you can see the heatsink is sitting on the ram chips & it is still not touching the CPU. Also 2 of the DIMM slots are blocked.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you have installed it the wrong way. Look at the instructions that come with it.

The fan should be facing the front of your system i.e were the fans on the front of your case are.

Secondly if you have corsair dominator ram with the heatspreader on and the fan or the cooler are blocking them then you can just take the heatspreader off the RAM. I use corsair dominator RAM but I got the low profile ones so there is no heatspreader on mine and I use the noctua NH-D14 too.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

just to add noctua has a website that tells you compatible ram that fit without having to do anything.

the fans on the heatsink can be moved and dont have to be exact.

are you sure thats dominator RAM, dominator ram has a different heatspreader to that unless they have changed it. Regardless you can just take it off thete wont be any issue, heatspreaders on RAM are just a gimmick.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Dominator Platimum memory. I'ld be more inclined to replace the Noctua than to remove the heat spreaders on the memory, and thus void its warranty.
Dominator® Platinum with Corsair Link Connector — 1.5V 16GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CMD16GX3M2A1866C9)

Technically, there is no 'wrong' way to install a cooler. The only requirement being, the fans should be oriented such that they direct air toward an exhaust fan/vent, be that on the rear or top.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As mentioned, you have installed it incorrectly. Rotate the fan 90 degrees to the left then everything will fit fine. Even the memory. No need to replace anything or cut anything.


----------



## hradford5 (Jul 9, 2011)

The instructions show that it can be installed as I showed earlier & that it can, alternatively, be rotated as Masterchief & greenbrucelee have suggested.
Either way, it doesn't fit. Here is a picture with it rotated (I just sat it on the memory chips, so it's not precisely aligned). Even if I remove the 120mm fan, it blanks off 2 of my DIMM slots.
Back to my original question, does anyone have any suggestions for an alternate? How about this one? Titan TTC-NA43TZ/CU35 CPU Cooler - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I wouldn't advise that cheap CPU cooler for this build. Return the NH-D14 and upgrade to the NH-D15 which has cut away the fins for you:

Noctua NH-D15 SSO2 D-Type Premium CPU Cooler, NF-A15 x 2 PWM Fans - Newegg.com


----------



## hradford5 (Jul 9, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I wouldn't advise that cheap CPU cooler for this build. Return the NH-D14 and upgrade to the NH-D15 which has cut away the fins for you:
> 
> Noctua NH-D15 SSO2 D-Type Premium CPU Cooler, NF-A15 x 2 PWM Fans - Newegg.com


That is the cooler I have. The same one that I've been loading pictures of.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You have the NH-D14, I linked the new version the NH-D15.

The D15 has the cut away for the memory. This wouldn't cause any issue. Note the pictures.


----------



## hradford5 (Jul 9, 2011)

hradford5 said:


> That is the cooler I have. The same one that I've been loading pictures of.


Whoops, my mistake. However, the one you're suggesting is actually larger than the one I have.
The heatsink dimensions (without the fans) of the one I have are; 6.30" x 5.50" x 5.10".


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The H440 should handle the size just fine. I even fit a Cooler Master V8 into an even smaller NZXT fan.

If you don't like the sizes of the Noctua fans then take a look here:

COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/FM2/AM3+ - Newegg.com


----------



## hradford5 (Jul 9, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The D15 has the cut away for the memory. This wouldn't cause any issue. Note the pictures.


Ah, I see.


----------



## hradford5 (Jul 9, 2011)

I like this one. It's still got Noctua's 6 pipe design & the 140mm fan. Also, I still have the option of adding a second fan, without interfering with the RAM slots.

Noctua NH-U14S 140x150x25 ( NF-A15 PWM) SSO2-Bearing ( Self-stabilising oil-presure bearing ) CPU Cooler - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It supports the LGA 2011 socket and appears to be thin enough. :thumb:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

why not just swap the RAM for the low profile version then you wont have any issue at all.


----------



## hradford5 (Jul 9, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> why not just swap the RAM for the low profile version then you wont have any issue at all.


That would still leave the cooler blocking 2 of my DIMM slots.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should have your ram in before installing the cooler. Most coolers these days are big and will go over the DIMM slots. Your ram should be in slot 1 and 3 anyway and if you filling them all up then you will have to take the cooler off but low profile RAM will not touch the cooler.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

fyi I use the asus sabertooth z77 its technically the same board as yours and the dh-14.


----------

